# Eugene Crafting Blue rose crown (Free entry. Tip if you want)



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

Eugene is crafting the blue rose crown. His house is to the left of the museum to the right of my house and the secret island.

I'll only allow 3 people to visit at a time. And *MAKE SURE YOU LEAVE VIA AIRPORT. QUIETLY LEAVING CAN STOP HIM FROM CRAFTING.*

Tips aren't essential, but they're always welcome.

I'll PM 3 of the users in chronological order when it's your turn.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 25, 2020)

I’d like to come!


----------



## Junee (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## armored_raven (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're still taking people!


----------



## Nia (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## MayorJessiLissy (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Pickler (Apr 25, 2020)

Ah please, I'd really like to come


----------



## Glad Mads (Apr 25, 2020)

may i come


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

First batch done, opening up for the next batch.


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I come!


----------



## Savato (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd like to join


----------



## mayor_nayynayy (Apr 25, 2020)

If still open I would like to come!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

Second batch done. Opening for the next batch.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 25, 2020)

If she’s still crafting can I come by?


----------



## deadsire (Apr 25, 2020)

Meeeee


----------



## macaire (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I come by please


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

You know what guys. I'm just going to invite anyone who is left because those that were on the list were afk.


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 25, 2020)

Take your time I'm free whenever!


----------



## duckvely (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 25, 2020)

Eugene decided he isn't going to craft anymore, so i'm going to lock this up.

Thanks for visiting.


----------

